# 9mm Ammo



## thall17 (Dec 29, 2012)

Been out of the gun scene for many years. Just picked up a SW 9mm Shield. When things were normal what was the average price for a box of 50?? Why the panic buying now? Do you expect things to get back to somewhat normal prices?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

thall17 said:


> ...Why the panic buying now?...


Read a newspaper, watch TV "news," or do a news search on the web, and all will become clear.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know if things, ammo wise, will be normal again. Depends upon what these clowns in government come up with. I am sure the anti-gun morons are licking their stupid chops thinking about an nice fat ammo tax. I wish I could cuss on this forum because I would start about now.:smt076


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Firearms and ammo could go any direction from this point on. As others have said or implied, all we can do is pretty much wait and see what happens. 

Myself, I think (hope) things will settle down and cool off in a couple of months. Americans seem to have a pretty short memory and tend to fall back to where things were previously. The recent shootings were a tragedy to be sure. But as I mentioned above, Americans tend to pick up the pieces and move on. Depending on who you talk to, that can be both a good thing and a bad thing. 

Anyways, I do have to admit, if anything is going to happen in regards to more severe gun control, the recent tragic events will shape future restrictions and laws. 

In regards to your ammo question, I know lots of people that are buying whatever they can get their hands on. At this point, they're not too worried about prices.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Our Fearless Leader has become the greatest firearm salesman to date,but..........

Some fear really needs to be instilled,but his passion for EOs and all his followers just don't comprehend what they're doing.I have some hope and pray it's for naught.

On a side note,I've seen pets that understood simple conversation better than their owners.


----------



## tickerim (Jan 16, 2013)

1When things were normal then 9mm-50 rds box price was about $5-10 each box.
2 US government is talking about tracking the ammo sales and this is causing a run before that may be enacted. Also, our government is buying up large stocks of ammo for some reason(I have a theory but no proof).
3 It is hard to say if things will ever go back to normal again on the ammo. It will all depend on the Washington idiots and the press coverage on gun control issues.


----------

